# Roamio starts up...almost there...one moment...blank



## armstrr (Oct 4, 2007)

Haven't used the TiVo for a week as I am renovating home theater. So I try to use the zone 2 TV...nothing... So I plug the TiVo direct to the TV HDMI. Nothing.

I pulled the plug...waited 15 seconds and get the usual almost there screen. Then I get a small blue "one moment" and the TV goes blank. I can see from the screen flash that it has lost the signal or there is a change in resolution (lost sync).

I have unplugged it several times same thing. Tried the kickstart 54...can't get it to accept code.

This is a basic roamio. Probably 7months old from amazon. I did drop a 3 tb drive in it. If I had to guess...that is likely the problem? 

If I drop the original one in, and it does the same thing, can I out the 3tb drive back in without loosing everything? (Assuming the cause of the blank screen is found and corrected)

Thx!

Edit...purchased October 19, 2013!

Edit edit... Used this drive: Western Digital Caviar Green 3 TB SATA III 64 MB Cache Bare/OEM Desktop Hard Drive - WD30EZRX
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, you will not lose anything by swapping drives back and forth. The settings are preserved on the drive.

The drive you used is a Green drive but its not AV, perhaps it failed. If it failed, there isn't a utility that will recover the recordings.

You should look for a drive that is Green and for DVR use, ie: GP-AV.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds similar to what my Premiere did when the hdmi port went out on it, to test you need the AV breakout cable, you might be able to find one locally, Bestbuy would be a place to start or if you aren't in a hurry you order off the Internet.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508551&highlight=AV+breakout+cable

I wouldn't think you would lose anything if you swapped your original drive back in which you would need to do if you make a warranty claim. Problem would be if Tivo replaces the Roamio, it then that might take be questionable if the 3tb drive would have the recordings on it, if you can back it up by your PC then that might be the only way to keep your recordings.

Do you have kmttg or Tivo desktop installed to see if you can access the box on the network after waiting awhile to be sure it's up? If so then that would suggest a video problem.

Might also try radio Shack too for the cable


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Any chance it's just in Standby mode?


----------



## armstrr (Oct 4, 2007)

How would one take it out of standby? And would it go into standby right after start up?

I have a cable from a Sony camcorder that fits the audio video jack...I could barely make out the start up screen. I assume both the analog video jack and HDMI should be live all the time. I originally thought maybe after startup it defaulted to analog only...but that makes no sense...fee would use it today...everything is HDMI.

I'll swap the hard drive tonight and see what happens.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If it was in standby when the power was removed, then it will go to standby when powered up again. At least this is how my boxes work that I take back and forth to my GFs house.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe the TiVo is using a video format your TV can't display. 

If your screen is black and you cant get to the TiVo menus, you can press the RESOLUTION button on the back of the TiVo Roamio Plus/Roamio Pro to change the Video Output format. Continue to press the RESOLUTION button until you see the desired format displayed on your television. (This option is not available on the fourtuner TiVo Roamio.)


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

armstrr said:


> I have a cable from a Sony camcorder that fits the audio video jack...I could barely make out the start up screen.


Just because the cable from your Sony camcorder has the same connector, that doesn't mean it's wired properly for TiVo use. Do some research on that.


----------



## armstrr (Oct 4, 2007)

worachj said:


> Maybe the TiVo is using a video format your TV can't display.
> 
> If your screen is black and you cant get to the TiVo menus, you can press the RESOLUTION button on the back of the TiVo Roamio Plus/Roamio Pro to change the Video Output format. Continue to press the RESOLUTION button until you see the desired format displayed on your television. (This option is not available on the fourtuner TiVo Roamio.)


BINGO! Just remembered I had not reported back. Turns out the roamio can send 1080p...I forgot that...in my mind I was quite certain it only sent HD in1080i or 720p. My old Hitachi CRT rear projection TV (yah...its old) cant accept 1080p. I brought the TiVo upstairs and hooked it to a newer flat panel and...boom...TV.

Thx for your help. Hopefully my blunder saves someone some hair pulling


----------

